# Please help me with a siggy. (Love hina, adultish)



## shadowboy (Nov 25, 2006)

Su ( I dunno, maybe adultish?)
Alright, so I want this pic on the left side, with shadowboy on the right... I think maybe a white background with the tv screen effect where it has the veritical choppy lines?  Or if that would look like crud whatever you think looks best, after all, your the artist, not me.

Anyway, thanks a bunch to anyone who can fulfill my request.
... is it too adultish for this forum tho? 

And also if you wouldn't mind could you take the head from this pic and make it into an avatar?






Anyway, thanks again.

Lol, I should put the avy in the topic too, but the darn thing won't let me edit the title >_


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2006)

Not my best, but nobody else posted anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I could try again with a little feedback maybe..


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 25, 2006)

I like them!
But... I dunno, I sorta thought the signature would be a little bigger. 
Still great though, thanks a bunch.


----------



## tshu (Nov 25, 2006)

Just a quick tip, shadowboy, change the dimensions in your avatar settings to 100 x 120 px to avoid the stretching.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry... I was thinking avatars not sigs... I'll re-work the sig for you.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the tip tshu.
And thank you a bunch mthrnite.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, tell me if you like it... font's a little... mmmm... dunno... "gothic" for a pretty girl pic.
Also it weighs in a bit heavy (like 25-30k) so I could probably trim it down a bit.
Your thoughts?
edit: also wasn't sure about capitalizing the first letter...


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmm... I like the first letter being capitalized, not sure about the gothicness, maybe something a bit less, like one of those fancy cursive fonts?
And could you upload the old one again?  I was thinking maybe of using that as my avatar instead of the shinobu one.

Thanks.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2006)

Little better?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 25, 2006)

Absolutly perfect, thanks a bunch.  I'm uploading them to my photobucket account right now.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2006)

Cool beans. If you think of anything else, lemme know. I'll keep the originals around.


----------

